
Does Age Bring Wisdom? - deafcalculus
http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/11/07/does-age-bring-wisdom/
======
transitionnel
To me, this is truth. Not in the sense that the author is right about
everything they say -- that is impossible. Rather, it's like reading the
results of a years-long research project, and realizing with happy surprise
that the results have not been doctored. Self-aware circumspection with a
level of filter absence that, to me at least, indicates a level of mental
contentedness. It seems to coincide with trustworthiness.

